
Micron Confirms RTX 3090, Will Have over 1 TB/S GDDR6X Bandwidth - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/micron-confirms-rtx-3090-will-have-over-1-tbs-gddr6x-bandwidth
======
wjnc
Am I correct in my intuition that we are missing a lot of progress in
computing due to the fact that we only have one GPGPU supplier with closed
source software (CUDA). Aren't we at the point that quite a big part of what
is computed by the CPU could and should move to the GPU? Or are gaming and
BLAS-applications the 'only' ones that can easily be massively parallel? We
have monster CPUs, GPUs and NVMe-drives all quite affordable but I don't feel
it's all working together at speed. And anytime I'm looking into solutions
that use say the GPU for statistics I'm quite far outside my comfort zone with
regards to maturity of the software.

